# Two of my tanks



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm personally not a fan of colored substrates, but they're clean and look nice otherwise!


----------



## kade james (Mar 9, 2013)

my 75 looks alot like #2.. are you co2ing at all or using liquids?? plants look pretty good


----------



## kochman (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry for late reply... i do use pressurized co2 and have dirt substrate ( one that was said was horrible but works well ) and i am dosing a diluted hydroponic organic fertilizer. The first pic would normally show a tank filled with hygrophila. It takes over so once a month i pull it all out and let it grow back, Photoperiod is nine hours


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice rock work!


----------

